# Serious problems with a FUJI FINEPIX S1000FD. Help please!



## Raf616 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've just bought that bridge camera FUJILIM FINEPIX S1000FD, and I've been taking photos. The problem is that in the most shots, they appear with a colour very poor, like it were black and white (in AUTO mode). In other modes photos are strange if I compare it with the photos of my other camera, HP Photosmart M627. I thing it's imposible that a 7mpx compact camera is better than a 10mpx bridge camera. Some photos to prove it. Please help me! I'm considerating to return it!

The most photos are of cars, because it's the principal use I do with the camera.

In this picture, as you can see, the left-up part of the photo has practically no colour







In this one, the same thing, the left part hasn´t colour, except the signals








In this photo the front part of the car, another time, there aren't any colour






In this one there are colors but they are very few, in contrast, the yellow in the downside appears very brightly.






The right part of the bridge hasn't colour





And the last one, is the most shocking for me. I promise is the original, without any modifications. The entire car and the street are completely in black and white! except the blue car, the left building and the downside van. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please, I need your help. I've used every modes the camera has. Some of them are better in some conditions, but in other, they aren't right. I don't want to spend 10 minutes to take a photo of a car, if with my compact camera I can take it in 10 seconds! What do you think? The problem is the camera, the problem is that I don't know how to take photos with it....


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Take it back and try another one.


----------



## Dao (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you try to take a picture of a car that is not black, grey, silver or white?  Something like red, yellow or green?

How about take a picture of a grass field?  I think your camera just doing the job or recording whatever lights that goes in.

Do not worry about it too much on the white sky yet.  It could be just because of the dynamic range of the digital camera is not that high.  If you like to try it, just take a picture of the sky only and see if that work better.


----------



## Raf616 (Dec 5, 2008)

This photo, of a yellow lorry is good. The problem is black, white and grey cars.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there an option for you to set the White Balance on this camera?


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 5, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with the pictures... You're just taking pictures in dull environments in my eyes.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> I see nothing wrong with the pictures... You're just taking pictures in dull environments in my eyes.



I totally agree, and add, all of the skies in these shots are cloudy/overcast and although this is favourable light for photography, (big softbox, little shadow) to have colour pop you would need to add a little light to dull flat areas, ie., grey/silver black white cars. H


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 5, 2008)

I suggest you take several pictures with both your cameras @ the same time in order to make a comparison.


----------



## RebelTasha (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the look of them I am assuming you have done no post editing to them which most digital pictures need.
Have you done a search on Flickr to see results that others have got with your same camera?


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Raf616 said:


> I thing it's imposible that a 7mpx compact camera is better than a 10mpx bridge camera.


Everyone already stated what I was thinking about the shots in the first post.  It was shots all of white, grey, and black cars or concrete buildings with no color on a dreary overcast day.

Just a comment on what I quoted above.  The megapixel has nothing to do with image quality.  It only designates the size of the image.  My wife bought me a 7 mp camera last year for Christmas and it took terrible pictures.  I was replacing a 2 mp camera purchased in 2001 and that 7 year old camera was of FAR better quality.  Just for S&Gs, it was a Sony replacing an old Fuji.

I promptly took the Sony back, and that's when I went for a bridge superzoom camera instead of a compact.  It got me hooked a bit into learning more about photography.  My 7 mp Fuji superzoom (S5700) doesn't really take any better quality photo over that old 2 mp Fuji it replaced either.  What the increase in megapixels means for me is, I can crop more to get the subject filling the frame up better because the image resolution and size is larger.


----------



## mrnicks (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the same camera and it does that a little.  My wife and I just noticed it recently.  I pulled out two other cameras one being a fuji v10 and the other being some canon and all the pictures seemed to look pretty close to the same.  I think you'll always find querks from one camera to the next. If you don't like it return it and get some thing else. I personally really like the s1000fd, especially for the price.   Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cmiles (Mar 10, 2009)

I also have an S1000fd and have experienced the same problem, very disappointing. Another problem I have encountered is colour saturation under certain light conditions. The picture image (colours) appears completely different compared to the live LCD display, I dont get this with any other digital camera via the screen, what you see is what you get.


----------



## betoslater (Feb 10, 2010)

I had the same problem. The solution: go to global fuji site in this link:
Firmware for FinePix S1000fd | Fujifilm Global
Follow the steps according the site instructions. Remember:Follow the steps according the site instructions. You will upgrade the camera bios to the newest 1.05. This color balance problem has eliminated. Good luck. escuse my bad english.


----------



## rgbrown (Aug 21, 2010)

betoslater said:


> I had the same problem. The solution: go to global fuji site in this link:
> Firmware for FinePix S1000fd | Fujifilm Global
> Follow the steps according the site instructions. Remember:Follow the steps according the site instructions. You will upgrade the camera bios to the newest 1.05. This color balance problem has eliminated. Good luck. escuse my bad english.



Yes, the problems above are real, and the firmware update substantially improves the colour performance of this camera. If you own this camera you *NEED* to get this update


----------



## GTail (Dec 4, 2010)

I really need this firmware update and cannot get it into my camera. I've followed the Fujifilm instructions and get a message on my computer screen that File VP 1.2 has stopped working and Windows will notify me if a solution is found. I've tried it several times.

Is there some other way to get this firmware update into my camera? 

Thank you so much



rgbrown said:


> betoslater said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem. The solution: go to global fuji site in this link:
> ...


----------

